
Ask HN: Do you see a productivity boost working from home due to the Covid-19? - yashvanth
Just curious, do you see a spike in your or your team&#x27;s productivity? Do you see this &#x27;work from home&#x27; as the next big thing?
======
JohnFen
My workplace has not yet required people to work from home (although they're
talking about instituting this on Monday). But I know from experience that I
personally tend to be about 25% less productive when I work from home, because
I don't have a suitable work space.

------
ThrowawayR2
Quite a drop, actually. I'm away from all my equipment, my jury-rigged home
office is suboptimal, and having family around that doesn't understand work
boundaries is distracting.

Maybe with practice and investment, things would be better but having to do so
suddenly like this, nope.

------
icedchai
People are worried, constantly checking the news and distracted because of it.
It doesn't matter where they're working from, productivity is going down.

